# Hibernate / JPA OneToOne MappedBy Frage



## Psypsy (17. Jun 2015)

Moin,

eine frage zum Verständnis.

Ich habe zwei Klassen User und Profil.
Ein User hat ein Profil und ein Profil gehört zu einem User, also eine bidirektionale Beziehung.


```
@Entity
public class User {

	@NotNull
	@OneToOne(mappedBy = "user", fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
	@JoinColumn(name = "profilId", nullable = false)
	private Profil profil;
```
&


```
@Entity
public class Profil {

	@NotNull
	@OneToOne
	@JoinColumn(name = "userId", nullable = false)
	private User user;
```

Aussage 1: Jetzt habe ich das so verstanden wenn ich in beiden Klassen einfach nur eine @OneToOne Annotation setze dann sind das zwei unidirektionale Beziehungen.

Aussage 2: Wenn ich das in der User Klasse ein mappedBy setze dann ist es eine bidirektionale Beziehung.

Frage 1: Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Wenn ich das mappadBy nicht schreibe und die Tabellen erstellt werden dann haben die Tabellen jeweils eine Spalte für die Id der anderen Entity.

Frage 2: Das würde ich auf Tabellen ebene als bidirektionale Beziehung verstehen! Würde aber meiner ersten aussage widersprechen?

Wenn ich jetzt das mappedBy schreibe wie im Beispiel dann hat die Tabelle User keine Spalte mehr für die Id des Profils aber die Tabelle Profil eine Spalte für die Id des Users.

Frage 3: Das wäre jetzt für ich eine unidirektionale Beziehung! Also was habe ich falsch verstanden wie ist es richtig?

Ich möchte eine bidirektionale Beziehung zwischen User und Profil, in den Java Klassen ist es ja einfach nur ein Object des anderen als Attribut aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das bei einer bidirektionalen Beziehung eine Id der anderen Entität in der Tabelle der anderen Entität vorkommen muss.

By

PsyPsy


----------



## stg (17. Jun 2015)

Psypsy hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe zwei Klassen User und Profil.
> Ein User hat ein Profil und ein Profil gehört zu einem User, also eine bidirektionale Beziehung.



Hier fängt es bereits beim Verständnisproblem an. Das ist nicht direkt das, was man mit einer bidirektionalen Beziehung meint. Was du beschreibst ist zunächst einmal nichts weiter, als eine One-To-One Beziehung. Uni- bzw Bidirektional bezieht sich nun nur auf die Navigierbarkeit innerhalb deiner Java-Anwendung. Bei einer Bi-Direktionalen Beziehung kannst du auf den User zugreifen, wenn du nur das Profil kennst, und andersherum auch auf das Profil, wenn du bisher nur den User kennst. Bei einer Unidirektionalen Beziehung fehlt dir auf einer Seite schlicht die Referrenz auf die andere. 



> Aussage 1: Jetzt habe ich das so verstanden wenn ich in beiden Klassen einfach nur eine @OneToOne Annotation setze dann sind das zwei unidirektionale Beziehungen.
> Aussage 2: Wenn ich das in der User Klasse ein mappedBy setze dann ist es eine bidirektionale Beziehung.
> Frage 1: Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


Prinzipiell ja.



> Wenn ich das mappadBy nicht schreibe und die Tabellen erstellt werden dann haben die Tabellen jeweils eine Spalte für die Id der anderen Entity.
> Frage 2: Das würde ich auf Tabellen ebene als bidirektionale Beziehung verstehen! Würde aber meiner ersten aussage widersprechen?



Auf Tabellenebene ist die Unterscheidung zwischen uni- bzw bidirektional nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Hier bildest du den Zusammenhang zwischen User und Profil über entsprechende Joins, da gibt es keine wirkliche Richtung, wie man es in Java hat. 

Wenn du das mappedBy nicht setzt, dann kannst du so wirklich zwei uni-directionale Beziehungen aufsetzen. Meist ist das nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Aber du kannst dir mal folgendes Überlegen. Jeder User kann genau ein Profil anlegen und jedes Profil gehört einem User. Nun legt User 1 das Profil für User 2 an und User 2 legt das Profil für User 1 an. Das ist es, was du mit dieser Variante ermöglichen würdest.  



> Wenn ich jetzt das mappedBy schreibe wie im Beispiel dann hat die Tabelle User keine Spalte mehr für die Id des Profils aber die Tabelle Profil eine Spalte für die Id des Users.
> Frage 3: Das wäre jetzt für ich eine unidirektionale Beziehung! Also was habe ich falsch verstanden wie ist es richtig?



Mit dem mappedBy Attribut signalisierst du JPA lediglich, welche Seite in der bidirectionalen Relation für die Verwaltung der Beziehung verantwortlich ist. Die Inverse Seite, also die Seite die _nicht_ verantworlich ist, bekommt das mappedBy Attribut. Das hat nun aber soweit noch nichts damit zu tun, wie die Beziehung in der Datenbank realisiert ist. Prinzipiell könnte der Key noch auf beiden Seite sein, wobei es üblich, dass die Seite, die auf Java Code Ebene für die Verwaltung verantwortlich ist, auch den ForeignKey auf die andere Seite bekommt. Wie das Feld in der Datenbank heißt definierst du nun über die JoinColumn. Eine definierte JoinColumn auf beiden Seiten ist somit jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll. 



> Ich möchte eine bidirektionale Beziehung zwischen User und Profil, in den Java Klassen ist es ja einfach nur ein Object des anderen als Attribut aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das bei einer bidirektionalen Beziehung eine Id der anderen Entität in der Tabelle der anderen Entität vorkommen muss.


Hier sind grundsätzlich mehrere Varianten möglich. Du brauchst nicht unbedingt ein weiteres Feld für den ForeignKey, sondern ForeignKey und PrimaryKey können mitunter auch übereinstimmen, du kannst aber auch über einen JoinTable gehen und damit auf Datenbank Ebene beide Tables komplett voneinander trennen. Was man da wählt hängt vornehmlich von logischen Gesichtspunkten ab, etwa ob beide Einträge unabhängig voneinander existieren können oder nicht.

Nach allem oben genannten stell dir selbst noch einmal die Frage, was du eigentlich genau haben willst.


----------



## Psypsy (18. Jun 2015)

Moin stg,

super Antwort, vielen dank. 
Ich habe es jetzt besser verstanden.


By
PsyPsy

PS. Habe jetzt den User aus dem Profil entfernt da ich Ihn dort doch nicht brauche.


----------

